# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  مشکل sql

## rezam2017

سلام خواهشا راهنمایی کنید.
من تازه میخوام Sqlکار کنم 
اما با این اخطار مواجه میشه چیکار کنم؟

TITLE: Connect to Server
------------------------------

Cannot connect to ..

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 2)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...2&LinkId=20476

------------------------------

The system cannot find the file specified

------------------------------
BUTTONS:

OK
------------------------------

----------

